# Herd Management Software



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone use software to keep records on their animals? I'd like to track medical care, preventive care, breeding history, etc...

I'm a programmer and can build something for myself, but I'd rather not re-invent the wheel if there's a good program already out there that's not too expensive. (I looked at one that wanted to charge $20 per month, which would make it worth my while to re-invent the wheel.)


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Just in case someone else ends up looking for the same thing, here are some of my notes:

Android apps: 
HERDit - Bovine Herd Register - "UK BCMS compliant livestock records", 1 review 5 stars.
Pro Cattle Breeding - breeding cycle tracking
AndroLAC ( Milk cows manag.) - synchronizes to a PC version, English is not default 
Beef Cow BCS - body condition scoring
Cow Tracker - breeding cycle tracking
CalcEWElator - Lambing stats
Livestock Manager - flock book, medicine book and movement records
Pro Dairy Event - track "events" such as vet visits and milking times.

So The Livestock Manager seems something like what I'm looking for. The rest all have very limited usefulness. I would rather not keep my records in more than one place.

I think Android apps are good because you can take a cheap computing device to the field with you? With a windows application you either have paper records that you transfer into the computer, or a more expensive device exposed to farm hazards.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Loosely related:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.agmanagement.todaysrancher&feature=search_result
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pioneer.mobile.android&feature=also_installed
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDEwNCwiY29tLm1lc3NpY3MudHJhY3Rvci51aSJd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ifications.android.dpp&feature=also_installed
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sandhills.tractorhouse.app&feature=also_installed


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Since no one has responded. I don't use "herd software". I do use spreadsheets in a workbook. Set up with formulas and macros, you could do something really sharp.

Since all the cattle are "worked" at the same time, and all the goats are worked at the same time, I don't really need anything as far as "medical care". I can put on the worksheet when they were all vaccinated, dewormed, and castrated since it all happens on the same day. 

I do keep track of when the bull is put in with the cows and when the bucks are put in with the does. I also keep track of birthing dates and the sex of the animal, number assigned to that animal. That number becomes their matriculation number.

By the way, the reason I use the spreadsheets, is that I can transfer them back and forth from my iPhone to Google Docs and/or to the laptop, keeping them in sync and with the iPhone, I enter it into the spreadsheet so that I don't forget to do it later.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you do any genetics tracking, or just do culls in an individual basis?


----------

